# Worldbuilding Discord Server



## Limedragon27 (Apr 2, 2019)

I've been working on a new roleplaying server for a few days now, however, this one's done a bit differently. You see, one time I hosted a medieval fantasy server once upon a time ago, and made the server to where you can post your own nations to add onto the world, and interesting enough people did it. So, I've made a worldbuilding focused server with both a medieval fantasy and tribal setting, and if this becomes big enough, I'll also make a modern sci-fi and apocalyptic world too, maybe even a Dragonball or other canon world if the idea become popular enough. The server has both sfw and nsfw rooms, so it has everything you might want. However, you must be 18 years or older to gain access to nsfw rooms.

If interested, comment below you would like to join. I need a total of five people who would want to join, if I get to five people, I will post a link to the server, than anyone can join it.

Link Join the Furry Worlds Discord Server!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 2, 2019)

Hm seema interesting~


----------



## Limedragon27 (Apr 2, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Hm seema interesting~



Hm, that was fast. Glad to hear you like the idea!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 2, 2019)

It was fast because I'm just staring at the "new posts" area and refreshing every few seconds cuz i got nothing else to do. Heh


----------



## Limedragon27 (Apr 2, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> It was fast because I'm just staring at the "new posts" area and refreshing every few seconds cuz i got nothing else to do. Heh



Ah I see, yea, I feel you.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 2, 2019)

Yeah.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 2, 2019)

If it’s all about worldbuilding, then can I build the world with different colored Jenga blocks?

Edit: particularly with red-colored blocks, because red is objectively the best color


----------



## Limedragon27 (Apr 2, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> If it’s all about worldbuilding, then can I build the world with different colored Jenga blocks?
> 
> Edit: particularly with red-colored blocks, because red is objectively the best color



I think red colored blocks will work just fine!


----------



## CommonBard (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm fairly new to RP, and i'm curious, what should I expect from world building vs. RP?

I'd be down to join if ya'll are willing to have a RP noob.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 2, 2019)

Red Janga blocks, high-powered Cataclysmic Plasma Launchers, and a gun that shoots swords that explodes into more swords that also explode is all ya need for worldbuilding. Bonus points to worldbuilding if you understand at least 66% of those references


----------



## Limedragon27 (Apr 2, 2019)

CommonBard said:


> I'm fairly new to RP, and i'm curious, what should I expect from world building vs. RP?
> 
> I'd be down to join if ya'll are willing to have a RP noob.



It's both a world and character focus, where you can make one nation depending on the setting, and how many character you want.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Apr 3, 2019)

Bump

Decided to just post the link, and see who joins in.


----------

